# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Venta Establo para Engorde

## Chanioes

08022008075.jpg08022008065.jpg28042008229.jpgFundo 013.jpgfundo2008_029.jpg
Hola, Amigos
Esta a la venta predio en el norte, provincia de Chepén, es ideal para engordadero, lechería, avicola o cuyes, por la maquinaría e instalaciones. 
- 2.6 hect.
- 1 hectarea cerrada
- Casa de campo rústica y huerto
- Casa guardiania
- Picadora de forraje, motor, mezcladora y todo para preparar pancamel
- Corrales con bebederos y comederos de material noble
- Abundante agua de pozo y de canal, con instalaciones y bombas operativas
- Tanque de agua en alto de cocreto
- Pequeño alfalfar sembrado y el resto de las tierras sin sembrar, buen clima para maíz, caña, tara, paprika, mango, etc...
Trato directo con el propietario, interesados llamar al teléfono 996617431Temas similares: Venta de materiales para exportación de uva de mesa Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de porcinos para reproducción o engorde de Canadá Socio para engorde de ganado tributacion para venta de caña de azucar

----------

